# Questions from a beginner



## JanetsBears (21 Feb 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to this scroll saw stuff so would appreciate any hints and tips that anybody can throw my way, particularly in relation to a few specific questions I have...

*1. Beginner's Drift*





I've done quite a lot of these since getting my scroll saw as they seem to be pretty good practice and I've left the waste in the picture to make it easier to see the lines and cut. I am improving, but still not too brilliant when it comes to following lines. Most have been cut from a decent quality pine (if there is such a thing!) and it's clear that most of my problems are on the transition between cutting along the grain of the wood and cutting across the grain. I tend to find the project almost pushes itself past the blade as it starts cutting across the grain. I know the blade I was using (Pegas 5 skip/reverse in this case) cuts better across the grain so I try to make an effort to slow down a bit as I turn across the grain but are there any tips anybody can give on techniques to improve my line following? The next photo shows it popped out, tape removed and sat next to a bear made from some of our granddaughter's old baby clothes, all ready for my wife to decorate - she's got a big list of words she wants cutting, so I have plenty of practice ahead of me!





*2. Blade Life*
How long should a blade last? I realise it's a 'piece of string' type of question, but I was expecting to break more than I have. I broke 3 in the first week but none in the month following, but I do believe I've worn a couple out. I'm guessing that the lack of broken blades is a lot to do with the fact that I'm new to this and cutting at a slow speed while I learn the skills required. I've also been cutting mainly pine and plywood which aren't particularly hard on blades normally, but I've done a few bits with oak. I've found the oak takes a bit more 'pushing' but it doesn't seem to drift as much as softer pine, particularly when cutting along the grain. I put a new blade in when I started cutting the item in the next photo and by the time I'd finished, the blade did seem quite blunt. Blades aren't expensive so I think in future I may just swap the blade out every n minutes when I work out what 'n' should be for the type of wood I'm cutting.





Thanks in advance for any help you can give,

Chris


----------



## linkshouse (21 Feb 2017)

Chris,

I think you've done some excellent work there so don't knock yourself.

The problem with different cutting rate across versus with the grain is fairly common but is much much worse with soft wood. Pine in particular is a pain in the bum to cut - at least that has been my experience.

As per your experience with the Oak, hardwood is much easier to control and doesn't seem to show the same variation as softwoods do.

As for wear, hmm! I'm afraid you're right it is bit of a how long is a piece of string question. From my on experience if you look at say the Beagle Pup that I recently posted I used four No5 Pegas Modified Geometry blades making that if memory serves. 

For your second oak example I would have expect to have had to change the blade at least once.

If you find yourself pushing the wood into the blade it is probably time to change it.

Regards

Phill


----------



## Buffalo Chas (21 Feb 2017)

Hi Chris. As Phill has said those really are very good. Like yourself I'm a relative novice and cut mainly plywood and pine. Personally I find that when I use a number 3 skip tooth (Pegas) I can greatly reduce the amount of drift when cutting pine.

Charley


----------



## novocaine (22 Feb 2017)

snapping blades in the first week is normal, you then learn how hard to push or not push and the blades last longer. how to tell when it's blunt, it stops cutting, it's about the only way, don't change a blade because you've cut for N minutes, it doesn't work quite like that as tight turns, awkward cuts and the like change the wear rate, so does the thickness of the wood obviously. 

obviously your made of money, I had to make a blade sharpener I'm tight.  (joking) 

good work there, crack on and lets see some more complex cutting (have you tried cutting reliefs or inlays yet, that's always fun).


----------



## AES (22 Feb 2017)

FWIW, I agree, very good work there. If it were my work I'd be proud of that.

If you haven't already noticed, when you find that you're pushing harder (in the same work piece!) to complete a cut, then it's time to change the blade.

If you change the type of wood you're using frequently then sometimes it's a bit more difficult to tell straight away if the blade's getting blunt, but I found experience builds up quickly - to start off with you might like to look at a blade through a magnifying glass after you've removed it because you thought it was blunt. You'll soon get a feel for it.

AES


----------



## JanetsBears (23 Feb 2017)

Thanks for the comments, they're much appreciated.

I realise that I do tend to find fault with whatever I make, but I do so in the hope that I can analyse the problem and work out how not to make the same mistakes again. Sometimes it just needs somebody with experience to point out the obvious when it's not quite so obvious to me. I'm sure we've all thought "now why didn't I think of that?" at some point in our lives, so when somebody provides a little nugget that can make a big difference it can be like turning a nice bright light on, so for those nuggets I'm very grateful - the people here are wonderful and have helped me so much  

I tried something a bit different last night. I've been tasked with creating a bedroom door sign for 2 little princesses (3 years old and 7 months old) so I had a go at cutting out "Ivy and Molly's Room" as individual letters in a Disney-like font, with a view to sticking them on a castle or similar. That provided a whole new experience, particularly the 's', as the handling of the small pieces isn't easy for somebody like me with 10 fat thumbs instead of fingers. I re-arranged the letters individually on my template to reduce the amount of wood needed I still have all my fingers but it has shown that I need to make myself a table cover with only a tiny hole for the blade. I started my experiment last night with what I thought was a very nearly expired blade, Pegas 1 from the free set that came with the saw, half expecting that I would be throwing it away after I'd cut my 6mm thick by 70mm wide pine into more manageable pieces. It certainly wasn't as straight as when new and the teeth looked a bit worn, but much to my surprise it cut extremely well and I used it for all the letters and it's still there for me to use again. I suspect it would be useless by now if I tried to cut oak with it, but it's fine for what I was cutting last night.

I will try some inlays at some point, but at the moment it's little steps and practice. I want to try intarsia at some point, but I'd prefer to do that when it's a little warmer outside - I don't fancy sanding in the house and it's freezing in my workshop at the moment.

Chris


----------



## Aggrajag (26 Feb 2017)

We all find fault in our own work because we know where we've drifted but I've learned that most of the time other people can't see what you're talking about - so don't talk about it 

You've done good work there, be proud of it.

I've not broken a blade for months, it's down to your machine design and practice I think, but the main issue is sharpness; personally I prefer a blade that's lost a little of it's edge, it's not as aggressive and is easier to control at speed so I tend to make them last a little longer than perhaps I should.


----------



## JanetsBears (27 Feb 2017)

Aggrajag":19oesgeo said:


> We all find fault in our own work because we know where we've drifted but I've learned that most of the time other people can't see what you're talking about - so don't talk about it
> 
> You've done good work there, be proud of it.
> 
> I've not broken a blade for months, it's down to your machine design and practice I think, but the main issue is sharpness; personally I prefer a blade that's lost a little of it's edge, it's not as aggressive and is easier to control at speed so I tend to make them last a little longer than perhaps I should.


The 'sisters' in the oak one above are my granddaughters and their mum didn't know I was doing it, but she seemed really impressed with it when I gave her it. I'm sure she doesn't see the same issues as me as she's more interested in the fact that her two little daughters are involved, but every time I go to her house and see it, I focus on the faults immediately - I can't help myself!  

Chris


----------



## martinka (27 Feb 2017)

It's the little flaws that make a hand made item. If you want it to look like it was cut by laser, buy a laser cutter. :wink:


----------



## JanetsBears (28 Feb 2017)

Ah Martin, another Yorkshire scroller - there seems to be enough of us to start a club! Where is Wakefield(ish)?

Chris


----------



## novocaine (28 Feb 2017)

Wakefield(ish) is just outside Cardiff(ish)


----------



## martinka (28 Feb 2017)

JanetsBears":1va1mum9 said:


> Ah Martin, another Yorkshire scroller - there seems to be enough of us to start a club! Where is Wakefield(ish)?
> 
> Chris


Normanton, Chris. Not the one in northern Queensland, novocaine, though I suppose that's Wakefield(ish) too, if you squint at a map. :mrgreen:


----------



## JanetsBears (28 Feb 2017)

martinka":160826mn said:


> JanetsBears":160826mn said:
> 
> 
> > Ah Martin, another Yorkshire scroller - there seems to be enough of us to start a club! Where is Wakefield(ish)?
> ...


Ah, the side of Wakefield I know best. I used to live in Whitwood when I was a kid, in one of those white houses on the left as you drive in from Normanton. I'm much older now and live in Knottingley so we're quite close.

Chris


----------



## martinka (1 Mar 2017)

JanetsBears":32aqr8kd said:


> martinka":32aqr8kd said:
> 
> 
> > JanetsBears":32aqr8kd said:
> ...



Whitwood Terrace? Remember the old railway lines that crossed the road diagonally at the Normanton end? I had an accident on a motorbike there one winter, about 1966, and someone from one of the houses brought me a cup of tea. Was it you?


----------



## JanetsBears (1 Mar 2017)

martinka":2i5vyupf said:


> Whitwood Terrace? Remember the old railway lines that crossed the road diagonally at the Normanton end? I had an accident on a motorbike there one winter, about 1966, and someone from one of the houses brought me a cup of tea. Was it you?


Yes, it was Whitwood Terrace, but it was not me providing the cup of tea. I lived at 15, close to the Normanton end and would have lived there at the time of your accident although I was only 6 years old. Didn't the railway line lead down to Whitwwod Colliery? There used to be a regular 'mini lake' in the field at that end which often used to freeze over in winter providing a place of fun for us kids, particularly as it was only about a foot deep at the deepest part so no danger of drowning when the ice broke. I've just remembered that I had an 'incident' there on a bike (pedal variety) when I was about 17 years old, after they'd built the M62 and double roundabout. We lived in Ledston by then but I had a girlfriend in Normanton. I had a fixed gear on my bike at the time and it was icy as I pedalled down the hill from the town centre wearing jeans, a t-shirt and a leather jacket, so, being frozen, I had my arms folded to keep my hands slightly warm. I because aware of a care just behind me as started round the first roundabout and it stayed just behind until I exited the second roundabout when the police car pulled alongside and told me to pull over. I came to a halt, fixed gear lets you slow down easily, with my arms still folded. Mr Plod 1 told me I'd been 'riding without proper control of my bicycle' because I wasn't holding onto the handlebars. I pointed out I had just negotiated two roundabouts and stopped when requested to do so by the police, so I was hardly out of control. Mr Plod 2 laughed and said I did have a good point and they went, Mr Plod 1 not being very happy, telling me not to do it again


----------



## Claymore (1 Mar 2017)

..........


----------



## JanetsBears (1 Mar 2017)

The original Harry Ramsden's chippy is now owned by the Wetherby Whaler, and I'll be going past the original Wetherby Whaler on my way home in about 20 minutes - might need to call in!

Chris


----------



## martinka (1 Mar 2017)

Claymore":bp0jqjyx said:


> Harley which used to shake itself to bits (Pre EVO 1340cc engines were boneshakers).



I had a 1975 FXE 1200 with big cam, solid lifters, S&S carb, etc. Went like the proverbial stuff off a shovel, for a Harley, but when it hit about 90mph, the vibration was so bad that everything was blurred. The Bandit is much smoother, thankfully. I've had a few attempts at a pattern for the Harley but none of them ever worked out. Usually a dozen pieces drop out as I am cutting them. 
Oh, and fish'n'chips are grand from the Wetherby, Wetherby Whaler. We get to Wetherby occasionally in the summer for a walk by the river and finish off with something to eat.


----------



## Claymore (1 Mar 2017)

..........


----------



## martinka (1 Mar 2017)

Just to show it does look like my bike. And a pattern done for me by Dave, which I prefer but which I found was beyond my cutting abilities.
I still only have a motorbike licence at 66, but with all the aches and pains that come with age, I now regret not getting a car licence.
And yeah, I can talk bikes all day as well, Brian.


----------



## AES (1 Mar 2017)

All this talk about bikes is all well and good (for those as likes 'em - but some lovely work BTW) but what really disturbs me is all this talk about fish and chips - it's one of the (relatively few) things that I really miss here! Up to now, every time I've visited UK I've always made sure that I get at least one fish & chips meal, ideally a couple.

(thread drift, sorry)

AES


----------



## novocaine (2 Mar 2017)

I've got a pattern somewhere for a suzuki RF if anyone wants to give it a try. I've been to busy for to long to do anything with it. 

(this is the point most people say "what's a suzuki RF?")


----------



## linkshouse (2 Mar 2017)

novocaine":3atdv01c said:


> I've got a pattern somewhere for a suzuki RF if anyone wants to give it a try. I've been to busy for to long to do anything with it.
> 
> (this is the point most people say "what's a suzuki RF?")



What's a Suzuki RF?

Sorry, I do know but couldn't resist  

Phill

P.S. I'm originally from Yorkshire too. Brought up on motor bikes and the all important diet of Fish & Chips. There was (I assume still is) a chippy on Leeds market that does grand fish and chips.


----------



## AES (2 Mar 2017)

QUOTE:
..... the all important diet of Fish & Chips.
UNQUOTE:

WILL you people STOP it!!!!!  

AES


----------



## novocaine (2 Mar 2017)

just to add, I'm from beverley for my sins, so yet another Yorkshire lad who's legged it (for my own safety). 

and just AES, 

FISH and CHIPS


----------



## NazNomad (2 Mar 2017)

1. Never been on a motorbike.

2. Made up for lack of motorbikes by eating their equivalent weight in fish & chips.


----------



## AES (2 Mar 2017)

You lot are a miserable load of barstewards!  

Mind you, having been based at RAF Leconfield from 1964 until we moved to Germany in (I think) 1966, I don't expect an awful lot from anyone from Beverley (hammer) 

   

AES (just off to eat some Roesti & Bratwurst now).


----------



## novocaine (2 Mar 2017)

nowt wrong with folk from Beverley, at least nowt that sterilization would cure in a couple of generations.  

could be worse, could be from Hull.


----------



## JanetsBears (2 Mar 2017)

novocaine":2y4uv8u1 said:


> nowt wrong with folk from Beverley, at least nowt that sterilization would cure in a couple of generations.
> 
> could be worse, could be from Hull.


There is something worse than coming from Hull - going to Hull


----------



## martinka (2 Mar 2017)

What's the best thing to come from Hull? The A63.

I quite like the place really. (just in case we have any members from Hull)


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2017)

Oh, I'm sooo pleased to have missed all that talk about fish and chips last night (sorry to bring it up again Andy!!!)

I last had fish and chips on 24th October 2014. How do I know that? Well :-

The night before we left our home of 30 years in Wiltshire, to retire to Germany, we had fish and chips in our motorhome on our driveway!! We had spent the the day sweeping, cleaning the polishing the house for the new owner and had decided to spend our last night parked in our drive as the house was empty. We'd finally finished as about 8.30pm and headed out to get some fish and chips. The chips were all bendy, like they always are, but I've never tasted anything so nice.

The following day, I drove our motorhome and my wife drove our car all the way to Germany and we haven't had fish and chips since coz there ain't none to be had.

Barry


----------



## novocaine (3 Mar 2017)

it's worse than that Barry, they put Mayonnaise on chips. 

:O I'm planning on a chippy tea tomorrow after my run, do you want me to mail you a small care package, I'm sure the heathens will be able to get it delivered to you without adding a vinegery white egg mix to the top of it.


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2017)

Warmed up chips in the microwave are even limper!! But thanks for the offer ;-)

F&C are the only negative and have been far surpassed by other benefits


----------



## AES (3 Mar 2017)

ALLLLLLLLLLL RIGHT! ENOUGH I SAY! STOP IT - NOW (hammer)

Pleez (pretty pleez)

The more I react the more you lot are going to go on and on and on ...................  

Actually they do do F&C here (or at least what they claim is F&C - they ought to get done under the Trade Descriptions Act for calling it that). Then there's bacon (they do beautiful ham here, but just do NOT do bacon in any other form than streaky, highly salted - NO idea of proper breakfast bacon at all)! But Colemans Mustard has appeared in the shops fairly recently, as have Crawfords Tartan Shortbread. Then there's "proper" roast turkey, and "proper" roast lamb (WITH mint sauce - my Swiss wife is absolutely horrified by that one).

But just as you say Barry, there are many, many things to like over here , and I s'pose, having the above list of 6 of my missing favourites reduced to 4 relatively little things ain't bad at all. Worth it you might say - as indeed I do.

This is probably the biggest/silliest/most inappropriate thread drift I've seen on here in a long time. Sorry to the OP.

   

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2017)

If I may forgive the thread drift yet further - sorry OP - bacon is very streaky here too . . . soooo, when we carry out a rally raid back to our kin in the UK we stock up with several packs of Sainsbury's smoked back bacon and put 'em in the freezer in our motorhome. I then have to drip-feed myself with a pack every couple of weeks or so. Any visitors we get 'have' to bring back bacon with them.

If I can push the thread even further to it (or me) being locked, we've just had our annual carnival time (prior to sombre Lent) and there are always lots of political floats. Here are a couple peeps in the UK may be interested in ;-)

Brexit float in Mainz






Brexit float in Dusseldorf


----------



## JanetsBears (3 Mar 2017)

I blame the OP for the drift - he started it by noticing that some replies were from people who live relatively close to him and commenting on it. Oh, hang on, I am the OP


----------



## AES (3 Mar 2017)

@JanetsBears:

You wrote, QUOTE:
I blame the OP for the drift 
UNQUOTE:

Yeah, so do I!  

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2017)

JanetsBears":hf9xg2s8 said:


> I blame the OP for the drift - he started it by noticing that some replies were from people who live relatively close to him and commenting on it. Oh, hang on, I am the OP



Ha ha ha. Fair enough then =D>


----------



## JanetsBears (3 Mar 2017)

I think that's enough of this nonsense and time we got back to scrolling, so while I was waiting for my dinner to cook I thought I'd have time to do a bit more practice. I had some thin birch laying about so thought I may well put it to good use. If anybody needs the pattern so you can create one yourself, feel free to ask. Hope you like it...


----------



## novocaine (3 Mar 2017)

I reckon your on to a winner with that one, you'd sell millions if you found the right outlet and the price was right. keep the pattern to yourself, else you'll get undercut. 

you could call them artisanal forks, for those that want something more grounded than a plastic fork. this could really take off, do you reckon you could do them in other woods?


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2017)

Great looking piece of precision engineering. Well done. What sort of finish would you recommend? . . . . what about vinegar!!!


----------



## AES (3 Mar 2017)

Now look 'êre you lot!!!!!!!!!!!

AES


----------

